# savant /pouvant



## Minsi

Me podéis ayudar???
Supongo que es un juego de palabras pero no se como traducirlo.
La frase dice así: .... et font de l'homme un être non seulement *savant* mais *pouvant*.

Gracias


----------



## jprr

Hola,
El texto se basa en una frase hecha que dice "savoir c'est pouvoir" ...


----------



## Paquita

jprr said:


> El texto se basa en una frase hecha que dice "savoir c'est pouvoir" ...


 
Solo que "pouvant" es el "participe présent" de "pouvoir", pero "savant" no lo es de "savoir" (sería "sachant").

El juego de palabras es fingir usar el participio de los dos verbos y en realidad usar el adjetivo "savant" que es "sabio" o "investigador" según las acepciones

Ni idea de cómo respetarlo en la traducción...


----------



## jprr

Paquit& said:


> Solo que "pouvant" es el "participe présent" de "pouvoir", *pero "savant" no lo es de "savoir" (sería "sachant").
> *
> El juego de palabras es fingir usar el participio de los dos verbos y en realidad usar el adjetivo "savant" que es "sabio" o "investigador" según las acepciones
> 
> Ni idea de cómo respetarlo en la traducción...



... Bonne remarque !
En même temps si cette phrase sort périodiquement comme sujet de dissertation de philosophie c'est bien parce qu'on n'est pas très sûr de savoir ce que "savoir" veut dire : être au courant de quelque chose?/avoir une information? (sachant) ou avoir des connaissances? (savant)...


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
¿Y no se podría traducir por "...un ser no solamente que sabe, sino que puede"?

Saludos


----------



## jprr

Au delà du jeu de mots,
plus je relis, et plus, dans ce contexte, j'ai du mal à comprendre "savant" comme l'adjectif 
c'est à dire plus je le perçois comme un "faux" participe présent (en train de savoir), "fabriqué" pour faire le pendant de pouvant(en train de pouvoir).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

De acuerdo con que se ha querido establecer un paralelismo equívoco entre el adjetivo* *savant *y el gerundio *pouvant*. Pero también pueden haber querido adjetivizar* el gerundio *pouvant *para contraponerlo a *savant*. 


Para no complicar  demasiado las cosas, yo diría:

...y hacen del hombre un ser no solo *que sabe *sino *que puede*.

*PD: aquí, en efecto, se trata del adjetivo (gracias Paquita); a no confundir con el sustantivo savant (un savant=un sabio).


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Je faisais, moi, une relation entre l'emploi dans cette phrase de savant et (homo) _sapiens_.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy said:


> Bonjour:
> Je faisais, moi, une relation entre l'emploi dans cette phrase de savant et (homo) _sapiens_.
> Bisous,
> Gévy



*Gévy*, tu as peut-être voulu dire (homo) _*faber*_.


----------



## chlapec

Voici la mienne (qui se rapproche au moins à moitié de l'original dans la forme et pleinement, à mon avis, dans le fond):

"un ser no solamente sapiente sino también capaz"


----------



## jhonn

Inclusive si jugamos con las palabras podria quedar :

Un ser sabiente y pudiente.

Parece raro y gramaticalmente incorrecto pero si es poesia vale , aunque es tomar un riesgo


----------



## jprr

Víctor Pérez said:


> ...
> Para no complicar  demasiado las cosas, yo diría:
> 
> ...y hacen del hombre un ser no solo *que sabe *sino *que puede*.
> ...


C'est probablement le plus raisonnable et la traduction où je retrouve le mieux le texte de départ.

Je m'interrogeais sur l'utilisation de subjonctifs (sepa pueda) pour essayer de rendre la potentialité pas vraiment mise en oeuvre que je sens dans le participe présent, mais ça me paraît un peu du jargon .


----------



## Minsi

Creo que me quedo con la opción de Victor

Gracias a todos!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola :

Reconozcamos el mérito de Ena que sugirió antes algo muy parecido.


> Hola:
> ¿Y no se podría traducir por "...un ser no solamente que sabe, sino que puede"?
> 
> Saludos


 

Bisous, 

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy said:


> Hola :
> Reconozcamos el mérito de Ena que sugirió antes algo muy parecido.
> 
> 
> ena 63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola:
> ¿Y no se podría traducir por "...un ser no solamente que sabe, sino que puede"?
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bisous,
> Gévy
Click to expand...


¡Totalmente de acuerdo con *Gévy*!
Lamento el despiste, lo mío es todo un plagio. Lo siento de verdad *ena *.


----------



## Gévy

No, no de plagio nada: pusiste *solo*, y ella *solamente*.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cierto. Además, yo no puse la coma  (es broma, *ena* ).


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Gracias Gévy, ya veo que como siempre tan atenta y tan justa en tu moderación  (por un momento pensé que yo era la única en poder ver mi post) y Víctor, de acuerdo contigo, queda mejor con "solo" y sin coma  .

Besitos.


----------

